# winter let central/north portugal



## waterhouse13 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi
We are looking for a winter let with a view to longer term rental. furnished or unfurnished, min 2 beds, parking for lg van and car. not too far out in the sticks and must have internet.
any one have any leads we,de appreciate them.
My wife also fancies doing a little bit of b%b so if anyone knows of any large suitable premises.
thanks for reading
mark & Angela


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Central Portugal Apartment Rental - Central Portugal Apartment Rental


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

waterhouse13 said:


> Hi
> We are looking for a winter let with a view to longer term rental. furnished or unfurnished, min 2 beds, parking for lg van and car. not too far out in the sticks and must have internet.
> any one have any leads we,de appreciate them.
> My wife also fancies doing a little bit of b%b so if anyone knows of any large suitable premises.
> ...


Hello

There is a garage in Gois that also has a few rental properties, one is used by a friend of ours who has rented now for nearly 2 years at about 150€ per month. 

You must post 5 times before you can use the Private message system on the Forum

Fred


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

As Janina k says looking for or requesting details is best dealt with by PM (private message). This facility is only available after you have made 5 (sensible) posts. 
Good luck in your quest


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Very kind of Siobhan to mention our place and it might be suitable for you so please do feel free to contact me once you've clocked up your 5 posts. 

There's also a couple of houses for sale in the area that'd be very suitable for B&B so I might be able to put you in touch with one or two if you want me to.


----------



## waterhouse13 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Thanks for that, I,ll be in touch as soon as I,ve got my 5 in.regards
mark


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

waterhouse13 said:


> Hi
> We are looking for a winter let with a view to longer term rental. furnished or unfurnished, min 2 beds, parking for lg van and car. not too far out in the sticks and must have internet.
> any one have any leads we,de appreciate them.
> My wife also fancies doing a little bit of b%b so if anyone knows of any large suitable premises.
> ...


Hi, Where you say "fancies doing a bit of B n B" this would make it a business with regulation and tax implications. Have a look at this link for a short explanation of tax involved and it also explains why, even though there are many unused properties, few are offered as long term rentals. There is usually a lot of Portuguese red tape and regulations which seem to be enforced differently in different locations.

DMA - Accounting 4 Portugal - News


----------



## waterhouse13 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Thanks for that. yes we are intending going down the legal path. we used to have a bar in the algarve so we have had some dealings with the joy of accounting in portugal. that said every extra bit of info helps. thanks again
mark


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Hi, Where you say "fancies doing a bit of B n B" this would make it a business with regulation and tax implications. Have a look at this link for a short explanation of tax involved and it also explains why, even though there are many unused properties, few are offered as long term rentals. There is usually a lot of Portuguese red tape and regulations which seem to be enforced differently in different locations.
> 
> DMA - Accounting 4 Portugal - News


Just an observation on the above note - some of the information is not correct even for previous years, and the legislation has been changed for the current year


----------

